# MySQL: Spaltennamen abfragen



## gidde (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es einen SQL-Befehl der mit alle Spalten einer Tabelle zurückgibt?
Ist es weiterhin möglich dieses Ergebnis in PHP zu verarbeiten

ungefähr so...


```
$select = "SELECT * FROM table";

$q1 = mysql_query($select);




$sql = mysql_fetch_array($q1);
```


----------



## xCondoRx (29. Juni 2006)

Einmal hier schauen..


----------

